# Fab Videos for eyes and ears



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

We have funny videos - we have funny pictures - we have beautiful pictures - and now we have videos which not only play music - any music - that you think is lovely but also feature attractive pictures.

Looking forward to any replies - and thank you. :tiphat:

Here is my first; Scotland is indeed bonny, and the fiddler's Bonny too!


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

With music of the Moldau/Vltava.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Mesmerizing video quality


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Another 'Bonnie' video - the pictures make this a Meditation upon Mortality:






This link may be of interest, on the background of the tune:
http://www.campin.me.uk/Music/Argyll/


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*3x The Dutch Isle of Texel*


----------

